# Can you say....HUSQVARNA?



## 16:1mix (Jul 31, 2007)

First, a comedy bit from Robin Williams - circa 1979, "Why can't you say the damn word?"

I run into countless people at my job in retail that ask for "Huska Varna" saws/trimmers/ chains, etc. Even one of my otherwise intelligent co-workers say it that way. What gives? Where does that extra 'ah' in the middle come from?

Or am I wrong to pronounce it, "Husk var nuh"?

Sheesh!

Fire away :angry2:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jul 31, 2007)

Been there done that...  

there is a lengthy thread on here about it somewhere... I'm too lazy to find it for ya though...

Gary


----------



## Hard Knocks (Jul 31, 2007)

Around here it seems to be Huslavana. But those people usually also have Kroler engines in there riding mowers also.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jul 31, 2007)

We just say STIHL.

When I was a kid way back when fallowing motocross closely back before Bob Hanna even arived everyone I knew called them Huskavarnas its always stuck for me. I also live in War shington.


----------



## clearance (Jul 31, 2007)

bks044 said:


> We just say STIHL.
> 
> When I was a kid way back when fallowing motocross closely back before Bob Hanna even arived everyone I knew called them Huskavarnas its always stuck for me. I also live in War shington.



Thats how I say it. Huska-varna. Usaully Husky.


----------



## COLD_IRON (Jul 31, 2007)

I've heard people pronounce it Huska varnie.


----------



## jhellwig (Jul 31, 2007)

You say potato I say tator.

Keokuk is killkuk

Wash Worsh

What is your point? Huska Varnish.


----------



## Urbicide (Jul 31, 2007)

16:1mix said:


> Or am I wrong to pronounce it, "Husk var nuh"?
> 
> Sheesh!
> 
> Fire away :angry2:



You are correct. Call Husqvarna U.S. and listen to how they answer the phone. opcorn:


----------



## shawn.m (Jul 31, 2007)

you say madison 
I say mi waukk ee
you say fishing boat
I say bootnmotor

 opcorn:


----------



## aRBy (Jul 31, 2007)

clearance said:


> Thats how I say it. Huska-varna. Usaully Husky.



See that’s another one. Husky or Husqy?

I always shorten it to Husqy, that’s the way it was back when I was a kid. 
Now I just gave up unless in print, because my garden tractor is also a Husqy. If Im looking for parts and just say husqy people think I’m referring to the tractor supply brand Huskee mowers.


----------



## rreidnauer (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea, I seem to pronounce it in several ways depending on . . . . . well, I don't know. Whatever feels right at the time.

Hus-kee
Husk-var-na
Huska-varna
but most commonly and most butchered, Hus-kwa-var-na

But, with a last name like mine, you hear it butchered quite regularly too.


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jul 31, 2007)

I pronounce it Husk- Varna

Look at the way its spelled

Husq (husk) Varna (varn-a)

Lots of people pronounce it Husk- Qwa Varn- a

But there is no U after the Q, so that is incorrect.


----------



## Sethro (Jul 31, 2007)

you alls do fixin on dat them there other orange colord chainsaws


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 31, 2007)

Hus q varna but I pronounce mine big dawgs


----------



## berryman70 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hoosk Varna?


----------



## redprospector (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't speek good english, I talk American pretty good. I ain't about to tackle sweedish. Who cares how it's pronounced as long as you know what saw I'm talking about.

Andy


----------



## the swede (Jul 31, 2007)

It´s not very hard ! "Huusqvarna"! in my book a piece of junk anyway!! up to the middle of the middle of the 80´s husky was a good saw!! after that..... i think it´s a bunch of rubbish exept the 346!! i think the 372 is way overrated!! i dont really understand all the hype about the 372!! rpm.....yes! but........... put it in a 20" tree....blooouuuuoooo!! me and my friend was rootcutting windfalls for a harvester after the storm "per" here in sweden! he was using a 372 and i was using a stihl 361w!! and i was cutting way moore trees than he was........is it me or the saw?? you tell me!! i tried his 372 many times, and it did not cut any faster than the 361 did!! it was 20" bar on both saws! he was using oregon Lp chain, and i was using stihl 36rsc chain!! i dont know.....maybe i am wrong?? hmmmmm!!! before this ...i was really interested to get a 372....just because all the good words it got here at the site and at a swedish site......but no thanks!! 262 and 254s was the last real huskys in my book!! maybe i am wrong!? what do you guy´s think? sorry all you husky guy´s.....but i was really expecting moore from the 372 after all the hype!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey... Living proof that Stihl kicks - and from a real Swede.    Where's Pete for the rebutal????


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

the swede said:


> It´s not very hard ! "Huusqvarna"! in my book a piece of junk anyway!! up to the middle of the middle of the 80´s husky was a good saw!! after that..... i think it´s a bunch of rubbish exept the 346!! i think the 372 is way overrated!! i dont really understand all the hype about the 372!! rpm.....yes! but........... put it in a 20" tree....blooouuuuoooo!! me and my friend was rootcutting windfalls for a harvester after the storm "per" here in sweden! he was using a 372 and i was using a stihl 361w!! and i was cutting way moore trees than he was........is it me or the saw?? you tell me!! i tried his 372 many times, and it did not cut any faster than the 361 did!! it was 20" bar on both saws! he was using oregon Lp chain, and i was using stihl 36rsc chain!! i dont know.....maybe i am wrong?? hmmmmm!!! before this ...i was really interested to get a 372....just because all the good words it got here at the site and at a swedish site......but no thanks!! 262 and 254s was the last real huskys in my book!! maybe i am wrong!? what do you guy´s think? sorry all you husky guy´s.....but i was really expecting moore from the 372 after all the hype!!


Something wrong with
that saw a 372 will blow a 361 out of the woods but that is a great saw
I will admit! That 372 must have been adjusted wrong is all I can say
as I can't come over seas to prove my point but my buddy bought a 361
and it does not cut as fast as either of my 372's!


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 1, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> That 372 must have been adjusted wrong is all I can say
> as I can't come over seas to prove my point but my buddy bought a 361
> and it does not cut as fast as either of my 372's!



Bet mine does... 

Gary


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Bet mine does...
> 
> Gary


Not unless burning alcohol or severely modded is the way
I c it


----------



## clearance (Aug 1, 2007)

I ran 'em both, a better comparison would be between the 460 and the 372.


----------



## superfire (Aug 1, 2007)

*i agree*



clearance said:


> Thats how I say it. Huska-varna. Usaully Husky.


i agree mate :chainsawguy:


----------



## aRBy (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok going back to the husky or Husqy question. 

I presented this question on a couple different sites. 

Ok talking with Motorcycle people the majority say it’s Husqy. 
Lawn mower people call them by the full name.
On here Husky is used more then the other, where does that “k” come from?

Now I was also looking on one of my chains and I think it says husqy, but my eyes could be wrong. 

But like I asked where would that “k” come from?

As for the original, I know a lot of people say it like it Husk var na, but depending on the way they speak it some times comes out husk avar na


----------



## pbtree (Aug 1, 2007)

Husky works just fine thank you!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 1, 2007)

RED-85-Z51 said:


> I pronounce it Husk- Varna
> 
> Look at the way its spelled
> 
> ...



That is pretty close, but I believe Hus-Kvarna in even closer........


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2007)

Urbicide said:


> You are correct. Call Husqvarna U.S. and listen to how they answer the phone. opcorn:




They say, "Thanks for calling Poulan/Weedeater, how may I help you?"


----------



## OLY-JIM (Aug 1, 2007)

*Why Say It At All?*

Husqv...SSS...Husq...SSTT...Hus...SSTTI...Hu...SSTTIIHH...H....SSTTIIHHL...*STIHL!!!* :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldsaw (Aug 1, 2007)

OLY-JIM said:


> Husqv...SSS...Husq...SSTT...Hus...SSTTI...Hu...SSTTIIHH...H....SSTTIIHHL...*STIHL!!!* :hmm3grin2orange:



Now you open up another can of worms. The hitch in all this comes from the fact that vowel pronunciation doesn't translate effectively into English. The "u" in Husqvarna is pronounced with more of an "oo" than "husk", but more "husk" than "hoosk". "husk" is the closest in English usage to proper pronunciation. 

Same thing for Stihl. Stihl is often pronounced "steel", sometimes "still", but in German, the truth falls somewhere in the middle, being created more in the back of the throat vs more in the mouth. Kind of like an immediate transition from saying "steel" to "still" when you are half way through. Again, it's gets Englishified. Don't imagine they care too much either as long as you buy one.

Mark


----------



## Hard Knocks (Aug 1, 2007)

I got a Resume from a guy last year who was a fully trained and experienced "Huskyvarna" technician. Needless to say I did not hire him because we don't work on Huskyvarnas.


----------



## OLY-JIM (Aug 1, 2007)

oldsaw said:


> Now you open up another can of worms. The hitch in all this comes from the fact that vowel pronunciation doesn't translate effectively into English. The "u" in Husqvarna is pronounced with more of an "oo" than "husk", but more "husk" than "hoosk". "husk" is the closest in English usage to proper pronunciation.
> 
> Same thing for Stihl. Stihl is often pronounced "steel", sometimes "still", but in German, the truth falls somewhere in the middle, being created more in the back of the throat vs more in the mouth. Kind of like an immediate transition from saying "steel" to "still" when you are half way through. Again, it's gets Englishified. Don't imagine they care too much either as long as you buy one.
> 
> Mark



Yeah....What he said! :rockn:


----------



## OLY-JIM (Aug 1, 2007)

Hard Knocks said:


> I got a Resume from a guy last year who was a fully trained and experienced "Huskyvarna" technician. Needless to say I did not hire him because we don't work on Huskyvarnas.



I think I've seen me them darn huskyvarnas all over the place...you might want to call him back and hire him! :chainsawguy:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 1, 2007)

Fish said:


> They say, "Thanks for calling Poulan/Weedeater, how may I help you?"


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 1, 2007)

Fish said:


> They say, "Thanks for calling Poulan/Weedeater, how may I help you?"



LOL

I called and they said to hang up, call Stihl for better products


----------



## romeo (Aug 1, 2007)

berryman70 said:


> Hoosk Varna?



You are correct sir!!
At least according to the Sweedish Babe that I talked to last year. MAN was shee HOT.........


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 1, 2007)

Hard Knocks said:


> I got a Resume from a guy last year who was a fully trained and experienced "Huskyvarna" technician. Needless to say I did not hire him because we don't work on Huskyvarnas.





OLY-JIM said:


> I think I've seen me them darn huskyvarnas all over the place...you might want to call him back and hire him! :chainsawguy:



Yea, I was thinking myself, that it's a pretty poor reason to dismiss someone just for being a tech for a particular brand. Granted, if you got a Stihl certified tech and a Husky certified tech both applying for the same position at your Stihl business, of course you'd choose the Stihl guy. But if you're having trouble filling the position, it doesn't hurt to take a look at the guy. Who knows, he might be incredibly proficient mechanically, regardless of brand. Might have tossed aside a breadwinner for all you know.


----------



## belgian (Aug 1, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Yea, I was thinking myself, that it's a pretty poor reason to dismiss someone just for being a tech for a particular brand. Granted, if you got a Stihl certified tech and a Husky certified tech both applying for the same position at your Stihl business, of course you'd choose the Stihl guy. But if you're having trouble filling the position, it doesn't hurt to take a look at the guy. Who knows, he might be incredibly proficient mechanically, regardless of brand. Might have tossed aside a breadwinner for all you know.



+1. 
Why should a Stihl technician be a better technician than a Husky one per definition, or vice versa ? That's plain biased thinking.


----------



## Hard Knocks (Aug 1, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Yea, I was thinking myself, that it's a pretty poor reason to dismiss someone just for being a tech for a particular brand. Granted, if you got a Stihl certified tech and a Husky certified tech both applying for the same position at your Stihl business, of course you'd choose the Stihl guy. But if you're having trouble filling the position, it doesn't hurt to take a look at the guy. Who knows, he might be incredibly proficient mechanically, regardless of brand. Might have tossed aside a breadwinner for all you know.



If a guy is capable of passing factory certifications than I would hope that he would be capable of spelling the company's name correctly on his resume! Call me old fashioned but I see a detail like this overlooked on a resume and I can,t help to wonder what details would not be important on a customers machine.


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 1, 2007)

Hard Knocks said:


> If a guy is capable of passing factory certifications than I would hope that he would be capable of spelling the company's name correctly on his resume! Call me old fashioned but I see a detail like this overlooked on a resume and I can,t help to wonder what details would not be important on a customers machine.



OH! I thought you were just putting a twist on the word. I didn't realize that was actually how he spelled it out. 

Yea, that definitely doesn't look so good on a resume, but I've also met some really good wrenches who don't do so well at spelling/grammer.


----------



## Hard Knocks (Aug 1, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Yea, that definitely doesn't look so good on a resume, but I've also met some really good wrenches who don't do so well at spelling/grammer.



Absolutely!!! I am sure that my most senior technician is dyslexic. We laugh at his spelling and grammar on work orders all of the time. Interestingly enough he was the one to first read this guys resume and point out the fact the even he could spell Husqvarna.


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2007)

None of you can pronounce Stihl correctly, so this discussion is kind of
pointless..................................................................

The shop I worked at last winter went to great lengths to "build" a shop
for the pics to qualify for the Stihl tech standing, some of the tools were 
borrowed. Of course no actual work was done in that shop, and the guys that actually work on the Stihls were not sent to the schools, so in a way
that school craap is just that. I rarely got sent to schools, they did not
let me stop working long enough. I always enjoyed them, for what they
were worth.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 1, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Not unless burning alcohol or severely modded is the way
> I c it



You sure 'bout that? Mine runs on Nitro... 

Gary


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 1, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> You sure 'bout that? Mine runs on Nitro...
> 
> Gary



I run on alcohol most of the time :monkey:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Aug 1, 2007)

Fish said:


> The shop I worked at last winter went to great lengths to "build" a shop
> for the pics to qualify for the Stihl tech standing, some of the tools were
> borrowed. .






      

Inside joke...


----------



## Dan Forsh (Aug 1, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Yea, I seem to pronounce it in several ways depending on . . . . . well, I don't know. Whatever feels right at the time.
> 
> Hus-kee
> Husk-var-na
> ...



Reed nower. Close enough?


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 1, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I run on alcohol most of the time :monkey:



Just think if saws ran on beer.....I could get alot done


----------



## Just Mow (Aug 1, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Yea, I was thinking myself, that it's a pretty poor reason to dismiss someone just for being a tech for a particular brand. Granted, if you got a Stihl certified tech and a Husky certified tech both applying for the same position at your Stihl business, of course you'd choose the Stihl guy. But if you're having trouble filling the position, it doesn't hurt to take a look at the guy. Who knows, he might be incredibly proficient mechanically, regardless of brand. Might have tossed aside a breadwinner for all you know.



Wow RR, I can't believe I am agreeing with you..


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> You sure 'bout that? Mine runs on Nitro...
> 
> Gary


Mine is just pure TnT


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 1, 2007)

How to say huskyvarna: Lowes


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 1, 2007)

bks044 said:


> How to say huskyvarna: Lowes



How to say stihl = high priced junk Dad burn boat anchors!


----------



## JohnL (Aug 2, 2007)

hus kwa varna :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 2, 2007)

*Jonsered*

Not to open another can of worms, but what about Jonsered? Most people say John-ser-ed. I think in sweden the J is more like a Y. And most old timers around here say Jones-E-Red. That's how I always said it and I was fine until old Pete Pierson went out of business. The next place I went laughed at me. So that :censored: lost a junky!!!!


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 2, 2007)

*Geez!*

Next you'll be telling me I'm pronouncing Dolmar and Shindaiwa wrong too.


----------



## rreidnauer (Aug 2, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Wow RR, I can't believe I am agreeing with you..



Me either!?!? :jawdrop:


----------



## 16:1mix (Aug 2, 2007)

This has been fun so far so I'll add this....This guy comes in the farm store I work at and asks me for trimmer string for his "Style" trimmer. As far as I can tell he has a Stihl but just doesn't know it! 

:jawdrop:


----------



## Hard Knocks (Aug 2, 2007)

16:1mix said:


> This has been fun so far so I'll add this....This guy comes in the farm store I work at and asks me for trimmer string for his "Style" trimmer. As far as I can tell he has a Stihl but just doesn't know it!
> 
> :jawdrop:



There seem to be a lot of "Skil" products in our area!


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 2, 2007)

Back to Husqvarna the Scandinavian way  


Around here it's HUS-KuVARNA, cos the Q=KU but in Husqvarna it's a small "u" 

And Jonsered is JONSeRED whit a small "e"


But anyway that's around here 




HUS-KuVARNA







JONSeRED


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2007)

It's pronounced HuskaPoulajonseredacraftsmanajunk......................................................................................................................................................................................with a hyphen-LOWES




Sorry, it's my job.....................................................................


----------



## ChuckinOhio (Aug 3, 2007)

MAG58 said:


> Back to Husqvarna the Scandinavian way
> 
> 
> Around here it's HUS-KuVARNA, cos the Q=KU but in Husqvarna it's a small "u"
> ...




That Husky looks like it got crossbred with a Yamaha Enduro bike. 

Hows it run?


Chuck


----------



## Sprig (Aug 3, 2007)

ChuckinOhio said:


> That Husky looks like it got crossbred with a Yamaha Enduro bike.
> Hows it run?
> Chuck



I'm guessin' you won't wanna run that in shorts (hey is that a patch of skin stuck on there?), probably mysteriously cuts to the side  :jester: 
SHEESH!
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 3, 2007)

Fish said:


> It's pronounced HuskaPoulajonseredacraftsmanajunk......................................................................................................................................................................................with a hyphen-LOWES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Gary


----------



## ford832 (Aug 4, 2007)

Blame it on the English language where three consanants together where two aren't combined to one sound(ie. th,sh etc)is a grammatical no-no.Hence the insertion of a vowel.Or somethinglike that 
Someone mentioned where the K in Husky comes from.It comes from the tag on my 2156 where it is spelled" Jonsered HusKvarna Sweden"My theory here is that the Q models(357,346 etc) are the more homeowner Huskies where the K models(Jreds) are the "Pro models"


----------



## maccall (Aug 4, 2007)

Did I hear someone say that "What saw should I buy" or "Is 1:32 better than 1:50?" were candidates for the upcoming AS-FAQ..?

One quick result of the AS search function


----------



## TREEWACKA (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey down here in the deep South, behind the Pine Curtain we're still trying to cope with the correct pronunciation of those Eee-co's; Crapsmans; Pole-lands; and Macala's. Not many of those Whoskees, most pro loggers are running my favorite, Shields 066.


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 4, 2007)

TREEWACKA said:


> Hey down here in the deep South, behind the Pine Curtain we're still trying to cope with the correct pronunciation of those Eee-co's; Crapsmans; Pole-lands; and Macala's. Not many of those Whoskees, most pro loggers are running my favorite, Shields 066.


----------



## MAG58 (Aug 4, 2007)

ChuckinOhio said:


> That Husky looks like it got crossbred with a Yamaha Enduro bike.
> 
> Hows it run?
> 
> ...



It's a "crossbred" whit RIEJU sport racing :jester: and I'm not finish setting this saw up yet, have to test it whit some chain and bars


----------

